# Chews everything



## ardentlysurreal (Jun 15, 2011)

My vizsla (vizsla lab mix - labrala? vizslador?) is chewing and destroying ALL of my children's toys. She particularly likes stuffed animals with stuffing and baby dolls... Having a 5 year old daughter makes them not hard to come by... How do I fix her chewing issue??? I can't help that she's bored/anxious if that's what it is; I have a spinal injury and can't walk her since she's a puller too... Any suggestions will be appreciated... She takes all her toys outside then refuses to stay out there unless I come out there with her...


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Your dog has pent up energy that needs releasing. She is definitely bored, and bored dogs chew. If you want to keep your dog happy and healthy, you are going to have to find a way to get her the exercise she needs (it's only fair to her, Vizslas are high energy hunting dogs). I'm sure there are a lot of dog walkers in your area, and if you call around you will find one that suits you and your dog. I don't know many dogs that like to stay outside by themselves, especially Vizslas.

As for the chewing, I would try bully sticks and trade her every time she starts to chew something she is not suppose to, and praise her when she chews what she is suppose to. Also gate her in a "child toy free" area of the house. Make sure you cycle her dog toys every couple of days so she doesn't get bored of them. With daily exercise the chewing will not be such a problem!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You didn't mention her age, but thought I'd once again offer the advice of the Michigan Humane Society: * "They chew 'til they're two." * If your dog is less than two years old, what she's exhibiting is normal behavior. This is true of all dogs, not just the Vizsla. Just don't want you to think you've gotten a "bad" dog. 

The advice offered by denparkin is solid, and if you can deal with the chewing until she's an adult, the behavior will resolve itself.


----------

